# I want to be near you



## chachachagranny

_Can you please translate this  English sentence to Tagalog for me?
Thanks so much.

"I want to be near you because you make me feel __complete.  "_


----------



## mataripis

chachachagranny said:


> _Can you please translate this  English sentence to Tagalog for me?
> Thanks so much.
> 
> "I want to be near you because you make me feel __complete.  "_


 Ibig kong mapalapit sa iyo upang maging ganap ang pagkataong ito.


----------



## Shaba1

I understood this part with my rudimentary Tagalog "Ibig kong mapalapit sa iyo" But this second part had me scratching my head. "upang maging ganap ang pagkataong ito".Google translates it "to be quiet this person" ?I really need a Tagalog-English dictionary.


----------

